

Fidelity Now Selling Mutual Funds, Data Centers - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2013/06/03/fidelity-enters-the-data-center-business-with-centercore/

======
mathattack
This seems very strange to me, but then again I thought Amazon was crazy with
AWS.

